# advertisement on newspaper



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Dear All,

Our company would like to place some advertisement on US,Canada local newspaper, I prefer advertising on NewYork Times or some other main newspaper. Does anyone know how to place an AD from them? How much we should pay monthly?
If possible please recommend some newspaper you prefer, that's great helpful.
Or, if you have any other good idea on promotion, please kindly let me know.

Looking forward to your comment, thank you very much.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

if you are a manufacturer try Womens Wear Daily trade newspaper for the Apparel/Fashion industry The NY times on Sunday has a STYLE section where you can advertise or the regular daily version of the Times. Bothe newspapers have websites- just check them out
hope that helps!


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Mrad,

Thank you very much for your suggestion, great helpful and very appreciated.

Is it enough to spend $1000 or $2000 in advertising on NY Times per month?

Cheers

Rainie


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I really don't know- that seems like plenty of $$$ for advertising.
Just check the rates with their advertising/classifieds department -
should not be too difficult to find out the rates
Good Luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is it enough to spend $1000 or $2000 in advertising on NY Times per month?


This is just my opinion, but looking at the site in your signature, I think that would be a waste of $2000 per month.

I would suggest trying to target your advertising so that it reaches more people that are interested in your products/services.

Places like California Apparel News (apparelnews.net), industry magazines like Impressions or Printwear. Even properly placed Google adwords advertising would probably be more effective than a New York Times ad.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I agree with Rodney completely. If you were considering the NY times to get the NY market you are much better served using Womens Wear DailyWWD, which I suggested before, specifically targeting the fashion apparel industry. They are in NY but a national publication. Rodney's other suggestions are spot on as well, of course.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Rodney said:


> This is just my opinion, but looking at the site in your signature, I think that would be a waste of $2000 per month.
> 
> I would suggest trying to target your advertising so that it reaches more people that are interested in your products/services.
> 
> Places like California Apparel News (apparelnews.net), industry magazines like Impressions or Printwear. Even properly placed Google adwords advertising would probably be more effective than a New York Times ad.


Hi dear Rodney, 

Thanks a lot for sharing your opinion, that's very helpful. I just took a look at Apparel News as you mentioned, looks great, I'll contact them for advertising in these days.  

PS: You said our site would be a waste of $2000 per month, do you mean we need to build a better look site before putting advertisement or something else? I really appreciate if you can give me some suggestion or comment on our site. I knew you're really professional. I hope I can get some good idea from you. If you like, I would like to give some T-shirts to you as gift.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

mrad said:


> I agree with Rodney completely. If you were considering the NY times to get the NY market you are much better served using Womens Wear DailyWWD, which I suggested before, specifically targeting the fashion apparel industry. They are in NY but a national publication. Rodney's other suggestions are spot on as well, of course.


Dear Mrad,

Thank you so much again. You're really kind-hearted with great helpful comment.
I knew we need to concentrate to the magazines on Apparel Industry, but I really don't know which ones are the best and suitable to put advertisement.

Thank you sharing your suggestion once more.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> PS: You said our site would be a waste of $2000 per month, do you mean we need to build a better look site before putting advertisement or something else? I


My apologizes, I didn't mean to say your SITE would be a waste of $2000 per month, I was saying that looking at your site (the CONTENT of your site...what you're selling...not the quality of the site design), it would be a waste to spend the money on an untargeted newspaper ad that doesn't match what your business is selling.

I hope that clears things up


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Rodney said:


> My apologizes, I didn't mean to say your SITE would be a waste of $2000 per month, I was saying that looking at your site (the CONTENT of your site...what you're selling...not the quality of the site design), it would be a waste to spend the money on an untargeted newspaper ad that doesn't match what your business is selling.
> 
> I hope that clears things up


Oh our dear Rodney, pls, pls don't apologize, I knew you're a very good, very kind-hearted man.  

Again, Thanks very much for your suggestion. I know I must make sure our targets market before putting advertisement, the reason why I choose NYtimes, only because I knew it's very famous, actually, I knew little about US newspaper, magazine publication.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rainie,

Do you want to sell directly to the consumer, or are you selling wholesale blanks? That will affect where you should advertise.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> Rainie,
> 
> Do you want to sell directly to the consumer, or are you selling wholesale blanks? That will affect where you should advertise.


Hi Jasonda,

We surely would like to do business with wholesaler, distributer, would appreciate the suggestion from you. Thank you very much!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

vivi said:


> We surely would like to do business with wholesaler, distributer, would appreciate the suggestion from you. Thank you very much!


In that case, Rodney's suggestions would be a good place to start:



Rodney said:


> Places like California Apparel News (apparelnews.net), industry magazines like Impressions or Printwear.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

I think you should target apparel TRADE publications, including those
already mentioned.

I assume you are already listed with manufacturing directories
such as Alibaba?
Alibaba Manufacturer Directory - Suppliers, Manufacturers, Exporters & Importers

You might want to just use old fashioned public relations.
Send out press release about your company to apparel industry.

If you want to wholesale blanks, maybe contact the buyers at major 
companies in US...Staton, San Mar, TSC Apparel, etc.

Good luck.
Susan


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

vivi said:


> ...the reason why I choose NYtimes, only because I knew it's very famous, actually, I knew little about US newspaper, magazine publication.


The face of advertising is changing. Years ago a newspaper ad was effective. Yellowpage ads got you phone calls. Not any more.

I would suggest you read at a book called "Purple Cow" by Seth Godin before you spend $2000 a month in advertising. It may not answer all your questions, but might give you some insight into affective marketing.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

John S said:


> I would suggest you read at a book called "Purple Cow" by Seth Godin


Thanks for turning me on to that book John, a good read.  

I like to read Canada's National Paper " The Globe and Mail " on Saturdays. 
Wake up, feed the wild blue jays, make some "Expresso (espresso) coffee" and read the paper. I love that on a Saturday morning.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

suzieh said:


> I think you should target apparel TRADE publications, including those
> already mentioned.
> 
> I assume you are already listed with manufacturing directories
> ...


Hi Susan, 
It's amazing you know the Alibaba, I thought just a few foreigners knew it. Actually, I don't likw Alibaba at all, high price, lower effect, not worthy to join it. 
I'm trying to find some tradational media to put some advertisement, such as TVs, newspaper, magazines,etc. Hope these ways can be effective.

BTW, I wrote emails to some Apparel Wholesaler in Canada, they replied and said they're interested in our products and asked samples without asking any further details, such as price, sizes,etc. I knew they won't pay any money even the shipping cost, so I'm not sure they are genius buyers. 

PS: I love your name, good name.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

John S said:


> The face of advertising is changing. Years ago a newspaper ad was effective. Yellowpage ads got you phone calls. Not any more.
> 
> I would suggest you read at a book called "Purple Cow" by Seth Godin before you spend $2000 a month in advertising. It may not answer all your questions, but might give you some insight into affective marketing.


Hi John,

Thank you very much for your suggestion, I'll read that book if I can find it here.


----------



## Headhoncho (Jan 17, 2007)

Yellow page ads are dead.

Try contacting local papers and local tv news places first...suggesting a story is free. If they run an article, it will spark some FREE local press to get the ball rolling before diving into the paid ads.

Web-vertising is your best bet.

Paper and print are a dying breed.

-jm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Yellow page ads are dead.


Not necessarily. People still use the yellow pages to find local businesses. I get calls from there all the time.

Even though the web is being used more and more for local search, it's good to cover your bases with even just a simple yellowpages listing.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I would think Adwords would be ok for manufacturers since they work with much higher ticket/sales. Comparing to selling t-shirts or pens....etc.


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> I would think Adwords would be ok for manufacturers since they work with much higher ticket/sales. Comparing to selling t-shirts or pens....etc.


I'm also interested in Google Adwords, but someone said that's not worthy to put money into, cause seldom buyer will pay attention to the right-side Ads.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

vivi said:


> I'm also interested in Google Adwords, but someone said that's not worthy to put money into, cause seldom buyer will pay attention to the right-side Ads.


Google is a great place to advertise. It's very focused, very specific.

The key is to buy the correct key words so you know you are in front of your specific target audience. 

You only pay when they click to your site, and you can set a monthly budget so when you hit it, the ad shuts off for the rest of the month. (no suprise bills)


----------



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

John S said:


> Google is a great place to advertise. It's very focused, very specific.
> 
> The key is to buy the correct key words so you know you are in front of your specific target audience.
> 
> You only pay when they click to your site, and you can set a monthly budget so when you hit it, the ad shuts off for the rest of the month. (no suprise bills)


Yes, I indeed knew a lot on Google Adwords, only question is that we're not sure iwhether it's effective. It seems we need to have a try for several months


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would suggest reading a book about google adwords and doing research before going out and buying ads. 

Right now I'm reading Winning Results with Google Adwords, and I think it's a must read for anybody doing or considering doing ads with google:
Amazon.com: Winning Results with Google AdWords: Books: Andrew Goodman


----------

